# Introduction



## rapidrunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, My name is Larry Laxdal, currently siding in Wakefield, Quebec. Started out as technical dirctoerand administrater of the Great Canadian Theatre Company in Ottawa, Ontario Canada. Was there for about 5 years. Then moved on to the National Arts Center as assistant TD for a year. Went back to GCTC to help set up the new theater for a year and then went back to the NAC as a TD. After about 3 years there, I left and set up my own production company Spec Tech. Went own to fabricate sets for film and theatre, displays for museums commercial venues and so on. During this time I also did many freelance lighting and set designs. I have semi-retired now and am doing volunteer lighting and sets for the local community theatre The Wakefield Players. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome Larry! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out our Wiki. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

